# Uber should ...



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

A thread for anyone to fill in the blank. It will achieve just the same result as emailing Uber, but with less stress.

Uber should ...


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

...Uber managers should try to tie their shoelaces by them selfs...


----------



## Zeafer (Oct 4, 2017)

...Actually have a Christmas function of some sort in QLD! We got an "end of Ramadan" night, and a Diwali Festival night, but no Christmas?

Did your state have a Christmas get-together for drivers?


----------

